# Is good things my husband



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

Is it good things my husband wants have a sex all the time. He finds me sexy and attractive. 

But I'm pregnant he want sex in the morning and night also Sometimes random no where he wants sex. So a day probably at least 4 or 5 times. 

I don't know its normal for other couples. 
We been together and has been sex in the morning every day. Almost 2 years. I am bit tired of during the pregnant and I don't feel in the mood, how can I say no without hurting he is feeling?


----------



## hubbyintrubby (Jul 5, 2019)

You probably can't say no without having him feel a certain way. However, his feelings are his feelings and they are for him to deal with, not you.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

I wanted ny wife more when she was pregnant. Could not keep my hands off her beautiful pregnant body that was carrying my child. Have him give you rubdowns with massage oil....you will feel better and it may put you in the mood.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Give him a blowjob until completion. That will probably slow him down for a few hours.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

4-5 times a day is a lot. How will he manage when you can't have sex after the birth for a time? When you are up half the night and exhausted with a new baby?
I would try compromising on it. Talk to him and agree on what you feel ok with. 
Does he go out to work?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Yoni said:


> Is it good things my husband wants have a sex all the time. He finds me sexy and attractive.
> 
> But I'm pregnant he want sex in the morning and night also Sometimes random no where he wants sex. So a day probably at least 4 or 5 times.
> 
> ...


Just remember one day you both may be old. I say you enjoy the fact that your husband is so into YOU.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Women have a certain aura about them when they're pregnant and they are extremely attractive and desirable. When my wife was pregnant, I wanted to have sex with her all the time. I also think you have to be realistic. Sex 4-5 times a day is normal if you're 20, unemployed and have no yard work to do.

You are carrying a child so you obviously have a say in how much sex you have and how much you want to have. You both should be willing to negotiate. Pregnancy aside, having sex that often can hurt the mystique of sex with your partner and runs the risk of making sex rote and less interesting.

Tell him what you'd like and find a happy medium, if he wants more than that, tell him to rub one out.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Yoni said:


> Is it good things my husband wants have a sex all the time. He finds me sexy and attractive.
> 
> But I'm pregnant he want sex in the morning and night also Sometimes random no where he wants sex. So a day probably at least 4 or 5 times.
> 
> ...


Just remind him that you are pregnant, and that it takes a toll on you. Some women get energized, but not all do. Tell him that you appreciate that he desires you so much, but there are physical limits for you.


----------

